# Pre war schwinn help !!! Plz



## ZE52414 (Apr 1, 2017)

Just got it in the mail today and I uncovered some hidden treasure!!  Can anyone say weather or not it is a 36 or 37? Maybe later....here's what I got


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 1, 2017)




----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 1, 2017)

That is gonna come out great, keep stripping!!!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 1, 2017)

One thing I've learned is Schwinn is really hard to destroy.


----------



## bentwoody66 (Apr 1, 2017)

Paint that is.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 1, 2017)

Man it's a struggle trying to get the little pieces that didn't come off the first 15 times lol. Thank you. Just trying to keep my patience


----------



## REC (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice colors! Hope it come out as good all over as it started too in the photos.
REC


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 1, 2017)

1936

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 1, 2017)

That must be Dgoldman's twin brother. I would like to see his serial number stamping!    http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-bike-coming-back-to-life-36-c-schwinn.108018/#post-708526


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 1, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> That must be Dgoldman's twin brother. I would like to see his serial number stamping!    http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-bike-coming-back-to-life-36-c-schwinn.108018/#post-708526



The Wyeth used to belong to me. Yes,same vintage,sloppy,cursive serial number,discontinued,mid,late 1936.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thanks guys for all the help. This I think is going to be a long painful process. But I'm hoping the rest turns out like this.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 2, 2017)

Another point unburied


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Apr 2, 2017)

TLC!
1936 BASED ON SERIAL #


----------



## Dave K (Apr 2, 2017)

Take your time.  Will be so worth it when you are done.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 2, 2017)

My fingers hurt. Done for the night !!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

What are you using to remove the layers of paint  ? Also from what I've learned 36 serial numbers are handstamped ?


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 2, 2017)

Rags and goof off!  Well they sure looked handstanded. This must have been a monday build lol.


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

Very nice to have a complete bike  , I just bought a 36 Friday and believe it's a C Model. .. I'll have to wait till it arrives.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 2, 2017)

Very cool man. Hopefully it's not house painted like this guy was!


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

Probably is from the pictures. .


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a 39 serial number on my  DX frame,  but I've been told it's a 40 frame. .


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> I have a 39 serial number on my  DX frame,  but I've been told it's a 40 frame. .



Might want to start your own thread and post a pic. V/r Shawn


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 2, 2017)

Man looks just like the one I have!!! Wonder if the same guy painted them lol


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

I've used wd40 and 0000 steel wool on my wife's 35..


----------



## REC (Apr 2, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> Probably is from the pictures. .
> 
> Cefinitely a C model. Serial number would help with age.
> REC


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

Freqman1 said:


> Might want to start your own thread and post a pic. V/r Shawn



If I can figure out how to start one,  I'm new to the forum and can't find where to start a new thread. ..


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 2, 2017)

Thonyv1974_ said:


> If I can figure out how to start one,  I'm new to the forum and can't find where to start a new thread. ..[/QUO
> From the forum home page click on the category you would like to post in and you will see a "create thread" button towards the upper right. Click this and it will open a thread for you. V/r Shawn


----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 2, 2017)

Thank you. .


----------



## Dgoldman (Apr 2, 2017)

GTs58 said:


> That must be Dgoldman's twin brother. I would like to see his serial number stamping!    http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-bike-coming-back-to-life-36-c-schwinn.108018/#post-708526





GTs58 said:


> That must be Dgoldman's twin brother. I would like to see his serial number stamping!    http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/my-first-bike-coming-back-to-life-36-c-schwinn.108018/#post-708526



Here you go!


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 5, 2017)

Little by little update. I had to also test the fenders just to see!!! Figured I'd just try to get the majority off and then go back through and get the little specs of orange. I'm going to need the right fender braces if anyone has any laying around let me know. Thanks again for all the comments.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 8, 2017)

Getting closer


----------



## Tim the Skid (Apr 10, 2017)

Looks good! You have a lot of patience. (and probably sore fingers).


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 10, 2017)

Haha thank you. My wife would disagree with you about the patience part yes very sore. Here's a little update from last night. I'm having a little trouble with the little paint spots that are left on there. No matter what I do it's taking the original off as well  so I'm kinda stuck with a little orange streaks everywhere . Very annoying for how many hours I have in the bike. I'm going to keep working on it I just wanted to get some of it together just to see how it's looking. And there's hardly anything left of the forks  kinda hoping someone out there has the fork to match my paint!!?? Any help??


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 10, 2017)

I think it looks great and it shows your hard labor of love.
You may be able to "sand" off the orange with 0000 steel wool very carefully; but you can do that between rides....


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 10, 2017)

I kinda tried that for a second. But it's really taking the original paint off im gonna let it sit a couple days and go back at it. Thinking about all the goof off I used may have softened the paint a bit.


----------



## keith kodish (Apr 10, 2017)

Locking,or non locking truss fork? I DO have an original paint non locker that would be perfect for your bike. Let me know.

Sent from my SM-J700P using Tapatalk


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 16, 2017)




----------



## Thonyv1974_ (Apr 18, 2017)

Did you find another fork ? I'm looking for any boys prewar schwinn fork if you get rid of this one.


----------



## ZE52414 (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm selling the bike if you want the fork I'll work out a deal on the rest of the bike


----------

